# The Madame's Yard 2009



## madame_Jen (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok here it goes, first post ever.  Halloween enthusiast. I've been putting out decorations since I was 22, but only hardcore decorating for 4 years now (since I bought my own house). Check out some pictures, the rest are on my blog. I invite you to check that out as well as I have provided you with the link below.

Make note the fog machines, strobes are all not out at that time due to the rain, this was taken early October 09. I am debating on using either the red or the green (one or the other) spot lights, instead of both this year. Which I would LOVE your opinion on - GREEN or RED!

Goals are to corpsing my blucky's within the next several weeks and would really like to get more annimation going this year - working with what I have.

Thanks for having me and looking forward. I have been through this site reading/viewing all the awesome things that everyone has done.





































http://madamejen.blogspot.com/2009/10/ill-meet-you-at-cemetry-gates.html


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice haunt! I would go with the green for the yard and props, nice and spooky. If you still want to use the red point it at the house for a burning background.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice yard. My haunt is similar...I keep it traditional.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice haunt very nice set up


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice yard and Welcome!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

first off Madame_Jen, welcome to the forum!! you have a very nice haunt there, as to your question, I would go green with a grave yard, if you are picking just one color. I usually go with blues and greens, I like blue for graveyard, and the green mixes with it nice,


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I agree that the green lighting looks better - gives things a nice eerie ambiance. Love the drunk bluckys


----------



## madame_Jen (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I like the real cemetery look. Not really into the blood and gore of it. More or so into the dark spooky aspect of it. I will have to pick up another green light at the HD.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the green cast to the set. Blue would be a good addition. Great job. If you want animation this is the place to be. There are some talented people here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great looking haunt. I usually just go with a cemetary and ghosts. Last year
it poured rain and I didn't get to do anything


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hedg12 said:


> Welcome! I agree that the green lighting looks better - gives things a nice eerie ambiance. Love the drunk bluckys


I agree completely with Hedg12. I really love the drunk blucky too! and defintely love the green lighting! This is an awesome set up!:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent set up and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Very nice yard! I agree with the green lights...blues are cool too...reds on the house would work as well. I'm hoping the weather this year is much better than 2009!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Welcome!!! I'll have to agree...I use greens and blues in the cemetery (cool spooky colors) and red inside the house shining through the foam "boarded up" windows. It just makes the house scream "EVIL!"


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome and great haunt!!!!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the fun! Drunk bluckies...awesome.
We use several colors in our setup depending on what kind of mood we want to set for the prop we're lighting. Green is a nice spooky color, though, if you want to pick just one.
We used red for hellish settings or stuff we wanted to give an evil cast to. Greens were used to highlight just plain creepy areas, blues for a little highlighting. We had one orange light that made the props look a bit otherwordly, but it was kinda bright so I doubt we'll use it again.

We just tried different colors on different props to see how it looked and went from there. Good ol' trial and error before the big night always helps! :zombie:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

http://skullandbone.com/index.htm

these folks have great info


----------

